# Question for Beretta 418 Panther experts



## MisterBeretta (Apr 2, 2021)

Up to the year 1959 I find that Beretta 418 guns always have a year stamped somewhere on the gun. I recently found one that has NO year stamped anywhere. 

Did Beretta stop stamping the year on these guns after 1959? 


I tried looking up the serial number (which I've since misplaced) and the records I find online are like a Gordian Knot, I could not get any closer even with the serial number. 

Who here is a Beretta 418 Panther expert? I'd be very appreciative if I can figure out how to establish the date of manufacture of a particular gun I found. Thank you


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you tried posting on the Beretta forum? Seems like we don't have any 418 Panther experts here? Looks like a neat little pistol.


----------

